# Mitutoyo DTI With Problems



## MontanaAardvark (Oct 5, 2017)

I have a Mitutoyo DTI that I bought at Cabin Fever two years ago for maybe $10.  It's supposed to have a -15 to +15 range (.015 to -.015") with marks every .0005".  It's their number 513-212.

It has issues.  No, it's more like it has subscriptions.  Out of the range of .030, it actually only moves .012 - about +/- .006".  It has a lot of stiction and doesn't move smoothly or well. 

I just bought a Shars replacement.  I don't expect a $30 indicator to be as good as the Mitty - if the Mitty worked - on the other hand the Shars moves more than its claimed +/- .015 and has to be 10x smoother. 

Does anyone know of a place to get this fixed without spending 3 or 4 times what the Shars cost?  


Bob


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 5, 2017)

M.R. Tool Repair.
Mark Ratkowski
M.R. TOOL REPAIR SERVICE
269 LANCASTER DR
CRYSTAL LAKE IL 60014
mrtool2010@hotmail.com
815-307-3302
Great work, good prices, one man shop.  I have had multiple good experiences with Mark.


----------



## MontanaAardvark (Oct 5, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> M.R. Tool Repair.
> Mark Ratkowski
> M.R. TOOL REPAIR SERVICE
> 269 LANCASTER DR
> ...



Thanks!  I'll drop an email to him to ask about getting started.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Oct 10, 2017)

That is a sub $100.00 tool, buy a new one when needed and it will last 20 or more years otherwise you are likely buying someone elses problem for $10.00.


----------



## MontanaAardvark (Oct 10, 2017)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> That is a sub $100.00 tool, buy a new one when needed and it will last 20 or more years otherwise you are likely buying someone elses problem for $10.00.



Well, more like $160, but I didn't expect a used DTI to be as accurate and good as a new one.   If getting it refurbished cost half what a new one does, that would be fine. 

I've not heard back from M.R. Tool Repair.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 10, 2017)

MontanaAardvark said:


> I've not heard back from M.R. Tool Repair


Mark will get back to you.  He is a one man band, and people have found out about the excellent work he does at decent prices.  He is busy.  If you don't hear from him soon, call or email again.


----------



## EmilioG (Oct 10, 2017)

Try Long Island Indicator Service.  Swiss instrument builders.  These guys are the best.
Rene Meyer


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Oct 11, 2017)

MontanaAardvark said:


> Well, more like $160, but I didn't expect a used DTI to be as accurate and good as a new one.   If getting it refurbished cost half what a new one does, that would be fine.
> 
> I've not heard back from M.R. Tool Repair.


Understand completely however I have often found that buying used tools for to good to be true prices is buying someone else's  problem.
Just bought a 3" diameter dial 1" travel Mitutoyo drop indicator from MSC for $125.00 and change, excellent tool for old guys with poor eyesight such as myself (-:

Bought it mostly for the 20"+ diameter lathe work that I often have to do.


----------

